# Mckesh Mirrors And Expedition



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ordered a set of McKesh mirrors last weekend and they arrived today. Great service! Anyways, question for those using the McKesh and Expy combination. Do you have any issues with the bottom clip that goes under the door? I ask because our '04 Expy has the factory trim or what Ford might consider some type of grounds effect kit. It entails about a 6" high plastic trim piece at the bottom of all of the doors and flared a little at all of the wheel wells. This plastic trim prevents me from looking the McKesh clip to the physical door but rather to the plastic.

Everything appears to be stable but does cause some concern that the weight and tension of the mirror and strap could pull the plastic trim from the door. Anyone else run into this?

Paul


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

We have been considering selling my F150 and towing with dw's '04 EXP. It did not even cross my mind to think that the mirrors may be an issue. I'm sure you'll get some good replies from folks with similiar vehicles and mirrors. i look forward to what others have experienced.

BTW, great choice. The McKesh mirrors are Excellent.

Mike


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

FridayYet? said:


> We have been considering selling my F150 and towing with dw's '04 EXP. It did not even cross my mind to think that the mirrors may be an issue. I'm sure you'll get some good replies from folks with similiar vehicles and mirrors. i look forward to what others have experienced.
> 
> BTW, great choice. The McKesh mirrors are Excellent.
> 
> Mike


I have to say that I based the purchase on the recommendations of the many posts here on Outbackers. I think the McKesh have a bit of a cult following like the Hensley.









The trim didn't even cross my mind when I placed the order. I'm really, really, really hoping that others say they run this setup and have no problems because I love the mirros already!

Paul


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've been using them for 2 years now and no problems. I get the straps as tight as I can and at first I was a bit concerned about the plastic part on the bottom of the door but it seems to work well. I think you'll be just fine. Enjoy the mirrors.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I had a set of Mckesh mirrors that were included with the Hensley I bought off ebay. If the mirrors will fit on an Avalanche with the plastic on the bottom I believe they will fit on anything. Sorry but I broke the cult following and sold the mirrors I tried them but I liked the factory GM tow mirrors better. Mckesh says not to use them with bugshields so that may have been my problem. They are a great high quality setup if factory tow mirrors are not any option.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't comment on the Exp....but I am a member of the McKesh Mirrors Cult...they are simply the best!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hope it works out with the McKesh, I have had no problems with mine.

Will


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been using them for about a year, with no problems. The only "mod" you should do is to give the bottom webbing a full twist before you hook the clip onto the trim piece - this keeps the webbing from "flapping" (more like vibrating) against the door.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We were just about to order those. As you see in my Sig. we have the same TV. Let me know how things work out. We have that goofy turn signal built into the mirror and can't find anything else that would work other than that. Good luck.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I used to have an '03 Expedition and the McKesh mirrors. They work well. You can just attach them to the plastic trim, they pull up, not away, so it was never an issue. They did rub on the plastic though. One good thing and one bad thing is that they are removable. I eventually switched to the Cipa slip-on. Just my two cents.


----------

